# 20th Century Russian String Quartets (set aside Shostakovich)



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

Hi. I´m planning to explore the 20th century Russian String Quartets literature. I´m well acquainted with Shostakovich´s cycle, but I would appreciate some recommendations/entry points for Shebalin, Tischenko, Boris Tchaikovsky, Salmanov and Weinberg (he was from Poland, but lived in the USSR for a long time). I´m mostly interested in quartets representing each of the said composers´ individuality/distinctive style. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

_*Try*_:

Shebalin: String Quartets V, VI, VII
Tchaikovsky, Boris: VI
Weinberg: VIII
_*Plus*_:

Myaskovsky: II, X, XI, XIII
Kabalevsky: I, II
Gliere: IV
Nikolai Roslavets: I
Mosolov: II
Lyatoshynsky: II, III
Glazunov: VI


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Dont forget Schnittke


----------



## Second Trombone (Jan 23, 2020)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Dont forget Schnittke


This is exactly what I was going to say. Great composer. The Kronos Quartet has a recording of all 4 of Schnittke's quartets. No doubt, there are other good recordings.
Prokofiev also wrote 2 string quartets, so let's not forget those, either.


----------



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

Thank you !. That´s very helpful as a starter. Do you have any assesment on Tischenko and Salmanov ? Again, thanks !. J.


Orfeo said:


> _*Try*_:
> 
> Shebalin: String Quartets V, VI, VII
> Tchaikovsky, Boris: VI
> ...


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

JUSTO said:


> Thank you !. That´s very helpful as a starter. Do you have any assesment on Tischenko and Salmanov ? Again, thanks !. J.


You're welcome. As to your question, I'm afraid I am relatively unfamiliar with the chamber music of both Tischenko and Salmanov (although I should reverse that soon enough).

Sorry about that.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I would add to the fine list Weinberg#6, Grechaninov #1(beautiful Andante), and if you want to step away from the Quartet Gliere Octet and Sextet both very fine.


----------



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for that. I already know Gliere´s Octet, and I do like it very much.


Quartetfore said:


> I would add to the fine list Weinberg#6, Grechaninov #1(beautiful Andante), and if you want to step away from the Quartet Gliere Octet and Sextet both very fine.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Among living composers, Gubaidulina. I'd start with III or IV.


----------



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

Orfeo, I´ve been listening to Tishchenko St. Qt. 5 this morning. I found it quite interesting. I´m doing my Weinberg "homework" now. Thanks again for your recommendations.


----------



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

Thank you, Art Rock. I forgot to mention I know Gubaidulina´s quartets. I recall being quite taken by her 3rd Qt. (not the one with tape added).


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

This one is one of my favourites


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Alexander Grechaninov (1864 - 1956):
String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 70 (1913)
String Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 75 (1915)
String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 124 (1929)

I also recommend his String Quartet No. 1 , but it is not from the 20th century.


----------



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

advokat said:


> This one is one of my favourites


Thanks. Wonderful miniature !


----------



## JUSTO (May 16, 2020)

Andante Largo said:


> Alexander Grechaninov (1864 - 1956):
> String Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 70 (1913)
> String Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 75 (1915)
> String Quartet No. 4 in F major, Op. 124 (1929)
> ...


Thanks !. I´ll add Grechaninov to the diet.


----------

